# Hymer 544 circa 1988 shower/water heater



## madiwales (Jul 26, 2015)

Can anyone offer advice, we haven't so far used the hot water or shower facility in our hymer, but would like to. We think that the hot water storage tank is located behind the hot air heater. We need to know how to get the tank ful of water, we have a large water storage tank in the bathroom cubicle, does the water come from there somehow?
What switches, gas etc needs to be on to make it work.
All help very much appreciated


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

madiwales said:


> Can anyone offer advice, we haven't so far used the hot water or shower facility in our hymer, but would like to. We think that the hot water storage tank is located behind the hot air heater. We need to know how to get the tank ful of water, we have a large water storage tank in the bathroom cubicle, does the water come from there somehow?
> What switches, gas etc needs to be on to make it work.
> All help very much appreciated


Really difficult to advise you without knowing what system you have in your van. Are you able to post any photos of what you think may be the controls and of the storage tanks? If so someone may recognise them and be able to help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

madiwales said:


> Can anyone offer advice, we haven't so far used the hot water or shower facility in our hymer, but would like to. We think that the hot water storage tank is located behind the hot air heater. We need to know how to get the tank ful of water, we have a large water storage tank in the bathroom cubicle, does the water come from there somehow?
> What switches, gas etc needs to be on to make it work.
> All help very much appreciated


Hi and welcome Madi.

Normally you would fill the vans on board water tank, and then run all the taps to get the air out, then it's safe to turn on the water heater, you will need to find this yourself unless someone has or has had the same van sees this thread.

You say:-
"we have a large water storage tank in the bathroom cubicle"

Is this a fresh water tank you added your self, if so and it's not connected into the vans water system, then it won't work.

You will need to turn on the gas bottle of course, and the corresponding manifold tap too, these are usually in the kitchen area, some times above a drawer, or flap, some times in a cupboard, probably looks like this or similar.










If you can find the water heater, knowing the make and model might help us to help you too, I guess it'll be Truma of some kind.

It's also helpful to know where in the country you are to give a more focused help if you need parts.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Our 644 camp is newer, year 2000 probably built in 99 but I think the concept is similar for all. The heater water heater combo is in the closet. Once you have water on board you need to turn on the hot water tap until water flows out freely this fills up the hot water storage tank and then you can turn on the gas to heat up the water.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you need any more help can you say what controls you have identified. i.e. thermostat on wall?, gas valves in external locker and or near hob, boiler dump valve.


----------

